#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Orgasmus & Ejakulation nur im liegen möglich >

## eugen123

Hallo zusammen, 
zu meiner Person: 
Ich bin 26 Jahre alt, schlank, beschnitten und sexuell sehr aktiv. 
Nun zu meinem Problem: 
Ich onaniere im Liegen auf dem Bauch. Dabei stimuliere ich meinen Penis mit der Hand. Des Weiteren winkel ich meine Beine zu einem 90 Grad Winkel an und spanne, während der Masturbation den Muskel, der zwischen Hoden und Anus verläuft, an.
Des Weiteren spanne ich meine Wadenmuskeln stark an.
Auf diesem Wege komme ich ohne Probleme und auch intensiv zum Orgasmus und zur Ejakulation.  
Mein Problem ist, das ich beim Geschlechtsverkehr nur "oberflächlich" komme. Das bedeutet, es kommt zwar zum Orgasmus und zur Ejakulation, allerdings habe ich immer das Gefühl das ich nicht "richtig", sondern nur "halb" abgespritzt habe. Es ist zum Beispiel auch möglich, nach der Ejakulation beim GV weiter zu stoßen bzw. bei Selbstbefriedung im Sitzen/Stehen mich weiter zu stimulieren.  
Des Weiteren kommt beim GV bzw. beim Onanieren im Sitzen bei der Ejakulation mehr klare Flüssigkeit als "richtig weißer" Sperma. 
Diese "halben" Orgasmen kann ich ohne Probleme dreimal nacheinander "produzieren". 
Diese Probleme habe ich, wenn ich mich auf o. g. Weise im Liege befriedige, nicht. 
Ich habe das Gefühl, ich komme nicht "richtig" weil ich meine Muskeln halt beim GV nicht so anspannen kann, wie ich es bei der Selbstbefriedung im Liegen mache. 
Ich habe einfach keinen richtigen Orgasmuns beim GV und beim Onanieren im Sitzen/Stehen. Das ist wirklich eine sehr unbefriedigende Situation. 
Ich hoffe sehr, das mir jemand sagen kann, woran das liegt, bzw. wie ich das abstellen kann 
Danke im Voraus !

----------


## eugen123

Na danke ! Ihr habt ja wirklich Ahnung hier !

----------

